# Kong is King=4 weeks to go



## Dr.Quest (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.kongisking.net/index.shtml

Scoring stage recording.
J


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 19, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 19, 2005)

I have to admit, I've notched up my respect for James Newton Howard considerably after seeing this - what a workhorse! Should be interesting to see afterwards.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, looks like he's having fun. Should be interesting. Up till now the only score of his I really liked was Batman Begins because it truly has a 21st century quality about it.
J


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 19, 2005)

Most of the music in Batman Begins seems to be by Zimmer though.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 19, 2005)

More like 50-50 really. Newton-Howard's name is on it for a reason.
It was a good collaboration.
J
8)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 19, 2005)

Impressive...cues sound good, size of of the team is also impressive.
So this is how the big boys play 8)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 19, 2005)

jesus 8)


----------



## groove (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm shure is having a hell of a great time !!!

we'll go and listen to that...


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2005)

Increadible.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 20, 2005)

Super. Thanks for the head's up! :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2005)

Choc, who is the kid that picture? It looks like Aaron, except that he's an old man of 18 and that looks like a young kid.

Sorry if I'm being embarassingly dim...


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 20, 2005)

That's Aaron and Colin O'malley and part of Craig Sharmat's sweater. Craig had to be cut out cause he had a crabby expression! Ok actually there just wasn't enough room.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 21, 2005)

Ya, I'm anxious to hear this score as well. They've actually got two videos showcasing JNH's work on the film at www.kingiskong.net . Sounds like a friggin' mad house over there to me. Write digital music mocks. send to orchestrator during the night. Play the tunes during the day, and write again at night. 

I'd like to hear/see a comparison to JNH's vs. Howard Shore's.

as for batman.. It seemed half and half to me although I read an interview they were both there for every note of the film. Seems like howard took one half and zimmer took the other. Of course batman's main theme was just two notes. The true meaning of a minimalistic tune. (unless I'm missing something)

Hell, I'd buy the King Kong soundtrack. I ain't sceered.

/j


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes Edgen we know about the videos on the King Kong site...what did you think this thread was about? 8)


----------



## Edgen (Nov 21, 2005)

i'm a tard.. i missed the other thread about his other scoring session. I guess i figured some peeps 'may' not of seen the other one.

long live kong. :oops:  

/j


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 21, 2005)

OT but I see your music isn't down anymore. Cool.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 22, 2005)

My love for him hasn't faded after this video - wow...

Respect!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 22, 2005)

Huge respect for JNH. I think he is being honest when he says - 'more time wouldn't necessary be better music'. He has been running on creative adreline for weeks now.

Is it that he is just tired or did he just look 'disinterested' being interviewed with the 'how's the weather' type of questions.

Maybe he just needed to get back to work.

(Did I miss what the reasons for Shore getting fired?)


Rob


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 22, 2005)

I dont know.. did you? 

Creative differences


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 22, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> I dont know.. did you?
> 
> Creative differences



Maybe after 6 years+ of working so closely on LOTR - they just fell 'out of love' and got sick of each other. Sometimes success does wierd things to people :wink: 

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 22, 2005)

I just assumed JNH was lying when he says he's having a blast. I can't see someone being filmed and saying "I hate this living hell I just want to go home and i'm only doing it for the quick cash".


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 4, 2005)

There's 3 clips up on JNH's site now for King Kong- http://www.james-newton-howard.com/main.html


----------



## Evan Gamble (Dec 4, 2005)

sounds better than shore could do to me :wink:


----------



## madbulk (Dec 5, 2005)

Reminder: 
I'll be seeing the movie this evening. 
Not you guys. 
Just me. Yay.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad it's you and not me!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 5, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> sounds better than shore could do to me :wink:



Oh, I doubt that very much. They both have more talent then most.
J


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2005)

From the little bit that I heard of the Howard Shore score way back it seems like Howard was going for a more traditional monster movie sound. It seems like James is going for a more contemporary Hollywood film sound with these clips. James is a big fan of Goldsmith and this score reminds me of Total Recall. Which James also used as his main inspiration for "The Fugitive" back in 1994.

I'm curious to hear the rest of the score 'cause I was hoping James would write something more along the lines of the original "Planet of the Apes" for this ape movie. Sounds like he got a little of the percusion going in one of the cues but it's tough to tell with so little information to go on.

Jose


----------

